# Mk1 Audi TT 225... Alfie



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all!

I joined in February this year & have been a little quiet! Been browsing quite a bit at all of the lovely TTs on here!

I have done a bit more to the TT since i posted in the newbie section so here goes!

(I will start from the beginning again)

This is my audi tt 225 quattro... his name is alfie 

*Exterior / Engine / Interior Specs:*
-Avus Silver
-Rear debadged & black audi rings
-Leon Cupra Splitter
-Pressed Plates
-FK Coilovers
-Phonixer 18" x 8j c/w spacers front & rear
-Forge Induction Intake Pipe
-Audi R8 Oil Cap
-Fresh New Coolant bottle 
-Red silicone hoses
-Polishing manifold (in process!)
-Bailey Dump Valve
-BMC Panel Filter
-Bose Sound System 
-Momo Team 300mm
-Pro Sport Boost Gauge





































Put your sun glasses on...

BAM!














































Bit cold for washing but why not!










Two badges came off..










Then i bought some FK Coilovers from a friend for a bargain so on they went!










The coolant bottle was looking a bit dated so i changed this as soon as possible!




























Then i got polishing my manifold.. well... started the process at least! Also had an Audi R8 oil cap so i fitted that!










Of corse it couldnt be done without this..










Looking cleaner 










I really missed my momo team that i had in my lupo so i managed to get hold of a boss & fit that too!










Then we had to replace the clutch  Booooo... So whilst that was happening we put a solid flywheel in there.



















Then whilst i was browsing one day i found some german 'phonixers' wheels as they are called which i LOVED the look of.. i hadnt seen any before so it just HAD to be done! I thought it was something a little different.










Then then went off to the spray booth!










Its not easy to see the colour but its Toyota G3 which is a really metallic grey colour. Looks really nice in the sunlight but obviously its hard to catch it on camera!



















We had another trip to the ring this year! (my 4th year running)

I absolutely love the place and would go back in a heartbeat!

Here are a few pics  The TT handled pretty well i thought!
































































Also had a little fun last week with my friends snow foam!










I have other things planned for alfie  I had a good walk round the TTOC cars at AITP this year and there are some stunners! Would like a new exhaust system now!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Amazing looking car, lovely looking wheels and can i have the interior.... Very nice  :lol:


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks really smart love the wheels where can i get some?good work,any more mods planned


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

you kept this under cover didnt you....

lovely car, really like the wheels and a tidy list of mods 8)

good work, alfie's sitting proud.

where can i get this "snow foam", looks fun! dont spose you have a part number for the coolant bottle?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Wow, what a gorgeous looking TT 8)

Love those wheels, look stunning in the grey


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Charlesuk said:


> you kept this under cover didnt you....
> 
> lovely car, really like the wheels and a tidy list of mods 8)
> 
> ...


There you go

http://www.eurocarparts.com/expansion-tank


----------



## JDM225TT (May 9, 2012)

Omg why are there no girls like you in Essex? Epic TT


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

JDM225TT said:


> Omg why are there no girls like you in Essex? Epic TT


haha, had enough of dealing with pink vw beetles and white smart cars with a shitsu sitting on the dash?


----------



## Dooleyz (Jun 25, 2012)

Yay hi carly nice to see you have a build thread up i dont but im sure i will at some point.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome looking car!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Love the look/color/stance of your car! And those wheels wow [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Lovely car... the wheels are by far my favourite mod! That interior is stunning too!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Looking very nice. the wheels look 8) nice to see something a little different


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice and great to see some wheels on a TT that I haven't see before. I am getting a CLS 500 next so they may make an appearance - do they do them in 19' and where did you get them from?

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi xcalyx - always good to see lots of pictures, well done.

Your car is looking fantastic - what a transformation, it all goes together so well - brilliant work.......looking forward to the next update 

Keep up the good work

Neil


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow!! Thank you all for the lovely comments! I can't believe the great feedback I have since I posted last night!

I have only had him since January.

The snow foam is my friends & he got the lance & the foam for about 50 pounds I think - I will have to ask him what brand it is but it's amazing!

I have a few more mods planned but nothing major as I love how he sits now. Just bits & bobs as & when I see things!

I want to have my petrol cap painted in the same paint code as my wheels, along with my 2 badges maybe?

I've been looking at exhaust systems but it's not a cheap mod.

I fitted my cargo net last night


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

xcarlyx said:


> Wow!! Thank you all for the lovely comments! I can't believe the great feedback I have since I posted last night!
> 
> I have only had him since January.
> 
> ...


Looking great!! Love the wheels and colour! Have an problems on the carousel with the ride hight?


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

That is perfect!


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi xcarlyx,

A belated welcome to the forum.

Your TT is very nice and I, as well as many others it would appear, like the wheels very much. The stance with the coilies looks spot on for me. 

Mark.


----------



## xiphon (Dec 8, 2011)

Why do women give cars a name?

My wife calls our TT "Tabitha"... but then again, her old fashioned bicycle (a Pashley Princess Sovereign) is called "Edith"... :lol:

Lovely motor by the way!


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking good 

Wheels look really good, car sits good on them.

Best colour - but who am i to say


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Hi Carly ...
Car looks awesome- love how he sits ... I must admit I've perved on this in the flesh when I saw it at audi's in the park the other Sunday- I even managed to bag a couple of dirty photographs of it! ... looks great ...
... I'm in the process of seeing how low I can realistically go with the coilovers- how practical have you found the ride height? Does it scrape over most speed humps or just the big ones? ... was it OK over the humps at Wicksteed park?

Looking forward to more udates!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmmm , love that MOMO steering wheel 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well any more mods planed :?:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Glad to see another TT that's a "him" lol ...My Edward won't feel left out lol Welcome Carly 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Glad to see another TT that's a "him" lol ...My Edward won't feel left out lol Welcome Carly
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok, so i have to ask...

@TTchan - why Edward?

@Carly - why Alfie?

.... I think I need to christen mine...


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Lovely tranformation on that car !

And to the wheels............[smiley=iloveyou.gif]

I think they could be a competitor on my list agaianst the BBS CH's I've been thinking about......


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

again.. thank you for all the lovely comments! Its really nice to hear that people like what im doing!

As for the carrousel... it bumped n scraped a bit but its so much fun that you just plant your foot anyway! No serious damage.. appart from my undertray which we have now had to tie up :\ may have to get a new one but its not too bad.

As for names  I cant believe that there are people that DONT name their cars! haha  I think you men all have secret names for your cars!

Loving Edward by the way! Alfie my Audi.. I just love the name & it rhymes with audi so winner for me! lol!

I find my audi really practical.. compared to my lupo :\

This was my lupo...










Alfie only scuffs his rear mud flap things as you go over speed bumps & if i go a tad too quick he catches his splitter but other than that hes not too bad!

Glad you all like  I will update with bits & bobs along the way!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi hello 

I like the car and particularly the wheels - I agree that painting the fuel flap the same colour as the wheels would look great. 
A couple of people already asked, but I'd like to try again - what are those wheels and were they expensive ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking great, as said stance and wheels really suit 8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

LordG71 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see another TT that's a "him" lol ...My Edward won't feel left out lol Welcome Carly
> ...


Haha all my cars are called Edward...due to my number plate beginning with E...so my TT is currently Edward the third 8) :lol:

Carly, Alfie is beautiful


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

the best TT in leicester i love it  x


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

TT looks amazing!! Nice one 8)


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Your TT is stunning one of the best I've seen on here and i agree with all good comments about those wheels and the perfect stance, how low is it at the moment?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Carly,
I saw your car at AitP and loved the wheels - thought there must be a McLaren-Mercedes up on bricks somewhere, the wheels look so similar. :lol: 
Keep up the good work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

i keep coming back to this thread to have another look.... the stance is just so good


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

mullum said:


> Hi hello
> 
> I like the car and particularly the wheels - I agree that painting the fuel flap the same colour as the wheels would look great.
> A couple of people already asked, but I'd like to try again - what are those wheels and were they expensive ?


My wheels are Phonixers.. its a german brand and no they were not expensive.. but i have never found another set!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks very much for replying. 
The thing is - I've googled Phonixers and I cant find a single reference to them anywhere. And I gave it a good half hour of searching - even in German and Germany. Shame, but at least you will have unique wheels ;-)


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

mullum said:


> Thanks very much for replying.
> The thing is - I've googled Phonixers and I cant find a single reference to them anywhere. And I gave it a good half hour of searching - even in German and Germany. Shame, but at least you will have unique wheels ;-)


I know i have tried this too... I seriously cannot find another set! I am glad i snapped them up when i did!

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments! I will put some updated photos up as soon as i can!

Ordering a few smart (small) engine bits & bobs this week!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]

The car looks beautiful.

*Ladies wot mod TTs make me weak at the knees* :lol:


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been spending some time tiding up the engine bay!

I bought some red hoses for the intercooler, a new porsche coolant cap, my audi r8 oil cap, the polished inlet pipe, the audi tt oil ring in Avus silver and we polished up the inlet manifold.





































This weekend i am taking off my petrol cap and my badges for painting  same colour as my wheels


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

What colour was that again ? Wasn't it "Toyota something" ?


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Engine coming along nicely. Take the black oil spacer bit of the engine, and put the oil cap directly onto oil bit (can't remember the technical names  will sit so mug better and flush!


----------



## TT_Guy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi,

I think that looks brillliant. You've inspired me to juice up my engine bay. I think I'll spend some money. As everyone has already said, the wheels look superb. Thanks for the thread.

Neil


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Alfies looking the dogs dangley bits! Not interested in selling your old 9 spokes are you?
Cheers


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

He Looks great Carly 8)


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all!

Thank you for the lovely comments!! You guys really inspire me  and at the same time are a bad influence haha 

So here is the latest!

I had the petrol cap and badges painted in the Toyota G3 paint!





































Got an Oettinger Exhaust for my birthday! Its a cat back system, im not sure about this at the moment.. im worried it looks too big?



















The next bit is on its way now!! I have ordered a Modshack induction kit from Steve in America. I have heard good things about this so i went for it! I have had it done in the colours i think will suit my bay the most!



















I am looking forward to the sounds from this 

I found out that the amp is elseware to my head unit so i got myself this so i could have my music from my iphone  The proper loom is on its way too.










Heres a few recents from my clean this weekend!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

xcarlyx said:


> Got an Oettinger Exhaust for my birthday! Its a cat back system, im not sure about this at the moment.. im worried it looks too big?


... I've never known a woman to complain about it being '_too big'_ before ...


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

nice car carly.


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice, engine bay is looking good


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Love those wheels 8) That metallic grey colour is nice too, nice change to black


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Lookin' the mutts nutts [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## leeh95 (Jun 29, 2010)

May I ask what's the paint code for the colour of your wheels?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely car, wheels are great . also just noticed Alfie has a tash :lol: very good!!


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks for the nice comments!

Lee its Toyota 1g3


----------



## leeh95 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

Looks lovely Carly


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Car looks stunning, glad to see you use it properly too!


----------



## JayTT86 (Jan 12, 2013)

Loving them wheels in that colour


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Very similar wheels on gumtree:
http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-moto ... 1006992231


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Yes i do use it .. and i love it 

My wheels do look a bit similar to them, but mine dont have the split bolts.

Cant wait for my induction kit to arrive! Anytime from today


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Car looks great! And Avus Silver is a top colour too 8)

You fitted adaptors for your wheels? Have seen a few around like yours be it reps or genuine and they are all 5x112


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

mine is a red roadster, where can I get a red interior please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> Car looks great! And Avus Silver is a top colour too 8)
> 
> You fitted adaptors for your wheels? Have seen a few around like yours be it reps or genuine and they are all 5x112


Hi, yes i have adapters all round. i think i have 20mm on the rear.

Reps or genuine of what? Ive bought them as phonixers ive not tried to pull anything else off 

thanks guys  Not sure where to tell you to get red interior from though other than on here or checking ebay!


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

xcarlyx said:


> Ruffmeister said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks great! And Avus Silver is a top colour too 8)
> ...


Sorry I didn't mean to come across like you had. It's just your wheels looked similar if not the same as the Merc ones. I wasn't sure if they were a replica wheel or not.

They look awesome in the colour you have done them and not that often seen either.


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> xcarlyx said:
> 
> 
> > Ruffmeister said:
> ...


Thank you  I had the colour previously on my lupo and decided to carry on with it on my audi!

They do a little but the center is different as it sticks out on the merc ones.. not as keen on them! Thanks for the nice comments 

Still waiting for my induction kit...


----------



## Soody69 (Jan 16, 2013)

One hell of a nice car you got there.

Would love a TT with red leather.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you!!

Got some icicles hanging off his bum!!

I am glad I have a Quattro in this weather


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

xcarlyx said:


>


Excellent work Carly - loving the MO-vember addition 

I must admit there are not many coupes that make me want to change my rag-top, but yours is definitely one of them.

Keep up the good work.

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

What a beautiful Car Carly...top marks, you have impeccable taste...  The front audi rings badge looks class in avus..  And the little movember tash made me smile..  The VTDA is an awesome bit of kit, i absolutely love mine. Hey your pipes look awesome, and do not look to big at all... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Its fitted!!

My modshack induction kit is on 

It looks good and sounds awesome!! He chatters now like mad!

Before:










After:


----------

